# Audio punktgenau senden



## Hasenohr (28. März 2010)

Hallo, Ihr Experten,
ich bin keiner und habe großen Respekt vor Leuten, die sich mit irgendetwas wirklich auskennen.
Ich habe vor einem Jahr mal in einer Werbung von einem englischen Immobilienmakler gehört, der vor seinen zu verkaufenden Objekten eine Markierung angebracht hat und dort eine Audio-Nachricht hinterlegt hat. Das funktionierte so: Vor dem Haus waren zwei Fußabdrücke auf den Gehweg gemalt. Wer sich dort draufstellte, bekam per Audiosignal alles um die Immobilie erzählt. Ein paar Zentimeter weiter rechts oder links war alles still.
Jetzt möchte ich so etwas am liebsten vor unserem Kühlschrank installieren. Ich möchte nicht weiter ins Detail gehen, man kann sich denken warum.
Kennt jemand diese Technik? Kann man die kaufen? Wie heißt das System?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus,
Liebe Grüße von Hasenohr


----------



## chmee (28. März 2010)

Hm, das beschriebene System kenne ich nicht, aber da sich auch Schall sehr gut richten lässt (und per Phasendrehung auslöschen) würd ich schätzen, so ist das System aufgebaut..

Schau mal, was Du damit findest : http://www.google.de/search?q=punktgenaue+beschallung

mfg chmee


----------



## Hasenohr (28. März 2010)

das ist es! Danke für die Antwort
liebe Grüße von Hasenohr


----------

